# Who are the admins?



## Kim G (Jul 26, 2013)

I have something I need to post to get some advice, but I have a problem that I need to address with an admin first. Can one of you please send me a private message so I can get the help I need? I really appreciate it.  (I don't know if moderators have any control over board problems, member issues, etc., but if they do, one of them can help me.)


----------



## py3ak (Jul 26, 2013)

PM sent, but if anyone else is wondering, current administration team is viewable here, under the "Administrators" category:

Show Groups - The PuritanBoard


----------

